# Defective Aristocraft Mallet motor



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some time ago I noticed one of my Mallets had an engine set (front) that was turning noticably slower than the other (rear).  In other words, the rear engine set was pushing the front set around the track.  After spending a good amount of time checking quartering and circuit paths, I finally decided to check the motor itself.  Sure enough that was the problem.  I went ahead and ordered another motor from Aristo and this is the video that shows the difference in performance. 


You can see that it's much harder for this motor to get running and at the same voltage won't turn anywhere near as fast as the other through the entire voltage range from low to high.  You can also see how jerky it is. 


I'm posting this to share with everyone for troubleshooting purposes and not to make a point on QC.  If you have one engine that is faster than another and it's identical, this could be a reason.  Swapping out the motor was not a problem.   If you run the engine by itself and it's not articulated then I don't think this will be an issue or something you will notice.


http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Mallet_DefectiveMotor_Video_1_2100kbs.wmv - 26mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Mallet_DefectiveMotor_Video_1_1000kbs.wmv - 13mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Mallet_DefectiveMotor_Video_1_150kbs.wmv - 2mb

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Mallet_DefectiveMotor_Video_2_2100kbs.wmv - 23mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Mallet_DefectiveMotor_Video_2_1000kbs.wmv - 11mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Mallet_DefectiveMotor_Video_2_150kbs.wmv - 2mb

Note that this motor is the same used in the Mikado and the Pacific.



Raymond


----------



## willebrand (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the same problem Raymond. I probably overfilled the smoke generator. One day the front motor smoked as hard as the smoke stack and it smelled the same.

After a while I changed the motor and build the smoke genrator out. Since then no problems anymore and it runs fine.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

When I first purchased a Mallett I installed a mini-onboard...that's when I noticed the front being slower then the back.
It was brand new!

I called Aristocraft...talked to Nevin...he instructed me to give it juice that was the problem not giving it enough power....so I bought into it...that wasn't the problem.

I did not like the mini-onboard and the slow front wheels.

I installed an Airwire system replaced the mini-onboard....my problem went away!

There was NO difference in speeds between the two after adding the Airwire.


I don't think the 3 amp mini can handle it...not sure...all I know is that my problem went away and it works like a champ with the Airwire! 

Bubba


----------

